

Ask YC: Have you ever made a demo (of demoscene culture)? - paraschopra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene

======
SwellJoe
Nothing worth speaking of, but I made lots of mods, and despite years spent in
real recording studios I still find a tracker to be lower friction for
sequencing than "real" sequencers. When I was a kid with a C64 and later an
Amiga, the demo scene was about the only software development I had any
exposure to...so it certainly had an influence. But I think if I could go back
in time and give my earlier self a gift, it'd be a UNIX system with proper
development tools.

------
timcederman
Yep. The glorious days of mid to late 90s - even Australia had a buzzing
scene. Why do you ask?

Future Crew are still the high point IMO.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_reality>

~~~
paraschopra
Actually, I am very amused by the technological creativity that such groups
demonstrate. It not only requires a strong sense of aesthetics but supreme
coding skills as well.

But, surprisingly, such groups are not very known in startup world. I don't
really know whether startups and demoscene should related in some manner but I
find it odd that such a connection does not exist.

~~~
HansF
Maybe because the demoscene is more connected to the computergame industry.

------
paraschopra
I am talking about demos such as .kkrieger (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.kkrieger> ) which is a 3d FPS that is just 96
kb is size. How cool is that?

~~~
eccp
During the 90s I tried to learn enough to code some intros, but the learning
curve is _super steep_ to do something like your demoscene idols create. Also
tried to find momentum here in Chile but failed, so finally I joined a mostly
European team called 'Ethereal' which produced at least one demo:

[http://pouet.net/nfo.php?which=3965&f=none](http://pouet.net/nfo.php?which=3965&f=none)

(I feature under the nickname 'eccp', on handdrawn graphics) ... I really
enjoyed it while it lasted.

